

EC considering removing Internet Explorer from Windows - hsrd7777
http://ibtimes.com/articles/20090119/considering-removing-internet-explorer-from-windows.htm
In a preliminary ruling, the European Commission told Microsoft that linking Internet Explorer to its dominant Windows operating system violates EC rules.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See items

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=440276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=437333>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438639>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=439233>

